# Seiko Snkf 09 And 11



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Pic borrowed from another forum.

Does anyone own one of these beauties? If so any thoughts?

Or has anyone seen one in the flesh?

Thanks

Ian


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I haven't seen that model before but I like the black dialled one. Do you know if it's the 7S26 or the new 6R15 movement?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

It uses the 7S36 movement I think - which isn't that much different from the 7s26 other than a couple of extra jewels. I'm 99.9999% certain that it doesn't use the 6r15 movt.

Over on the SCWF it's known as the BFS - which stands for Big Freaking Seiko (or you could substitute your own word beginning with "F" 

It is a pretty big watch apparently with a 24mm lug width - personally I like


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Running_man said:


> I haven't seen that model before but I like the black dialled one. Do you know if it's the 7S26 or the new 6R15 movement?


7S26 according to the other forum which has a link to a Seiko catalogue which confirms this http://www.seiko.es/catalogos/general_07.pdf

Ian


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

JTW said:


> Running_man said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen that model before but I like the black dialled one. Do you know if it's the 7S26 or the new 6R15 movement?
> ...


Apologies regarding the movement - I stand corrected


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JTW said:


> Does anyone own one of these beauties? If so any thoughts?


I don't own one but my thoughts are, they are horrible.









I think they look cheap, in fact they are, a quick google see's them available for less than Â£60. Another way of looking at it, is if you find them aesthetically pleasing then they appear to be a cracking bargain.







I don't like the case shape and the dial is a right mish mash of styles, I don't like the numeral font and I particularly don't like the way the outer ring squashes the face. Oh, and the hands are too short too.

Strap looks ok.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I really like it...Except for the day date ....









Spoils the symmetry of the dial.....( Like on so many of their watches)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not keen on the design myself


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I really like it...Except for the day date ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What bleedin symmetry?







It's a "I can hardly be arsed" diveralike design from a box of bits.


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

MarkF said:


> JTW said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone own one of these beauties? If so any thoughts?
> ...


Glad you like the strap - lucky the pics werent the bracelet versions!

I actually like the look of them though I'd need to see one in the flesh first.

Were they going for Â£60 in the UK by the way? Cheapest i'd seen was $145 from the States.

Ian


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Yes, they were on a US site but at $115. Even though I don't like them I know that's a bargain.


----------

